# Italian tortoise show ,,,,anyone



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I recieved this email today, sadly its a wee bit far for me, but sounds great for us chelonian people.
Anyone else interested?

*TARTARUGHE BEACH 2010*​
*Tortoises & Turtles Expo*​ 
This year too....The greatest world exhibition specialized in Turtles and Tortoises!
PAVILLIONS of CESENA FAIR: 4 – 5 September.
The event, organized by *Tarta Club Italia*, naturalistic no profit association for Tortoises' conservation, differentiates from other fairs because the majority of participants are amateur breeders without any aim of profit–around 60% for whom registration and tables are free of charge.
TARTARUGHE BEACH represents a chance for a meeting among Tortoises’ fanciers together with a competition for the “best in show” Tortoise. 
Several tables are also those of professional traders who come from all Europe, attracted by the positive acknowledgments obtained by the fair even abroad, to present distinctive and rare specimens almost unavailable in our shops.
During TARTARUGHE BEACH, following the written regulations and the current international rules, is possible to expose and sell: Tortoises and Turtles, bonsai, succulent plants, gadgets and all pet products.

This is the reference site: *Tarta Club Italia - TARTARUGHE BEACH* 
Here, beside the expo' map (select *Registration*), many other useful information are available:
rules, exhibitors’ listing, species' listing, hotels offers, the program and also photos and videos of past editions.
Visitors of 2009 fair have been over 12,000..... So which better chance to see so many specimens all together and, why not, to show your own animals or products?

Best regards,
The TARTARUGHE BEACH Staff


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

:gasp:......i need to look into this, so wanna go.......:gasp:


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

I looked on the map and reckon 850 miles from dunkirk, certainly not a weekend trip. 

Suppose you could fly , but then you cant bring anything back.

I will enquire about the possibilities this week.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

andy1 said:


> I looked on the map and reckon 850 miles from dunkirk, certainly not a weekend trip.
> 
> Suppose you could fly , but then you cant bring anything back.
> 
> I will enquire about the possibilities this week.


 
keep me posted! i have just been looking for flights but as you say, not being able to bring anything back kind of defeats the purpose. I would love to get me some impressed torts.....and also some more pancakes!


----------



## fatfecker (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm up for this if anyone finds a decent method of getting there, flights from stansted can get to Rimini the night before with ryanair for £85 (return) and then I suppose an overnight stay somewhere, a taxi ride there, then a taxi ride back and flight back to blighty but you will not be able to bring anything back 

It's about a 16 hour drive according to google


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

If you want to buy, you have to drive.... and it's a long bloomin way 

Anyone going to the one at the beginning of May?

Chelonian Expo


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jo

No ,but again a long way. shame.

As a thought , this show is 4/5th sept,,,, the following sat 11th is hamm.

It would be possible to do both( making a holiday and stopping on route) with some organising. BUT , i cant see if you did how you could buy anything at the first as it would have to be carted allover europe.

As fats has said we could fly, but then cant bring anything back.

Bummer...........


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

andy1 said:


> Jo
> 
> No ,but again a long way. shame.
> 
> ...


the idea of turning it into a holiday is a fantastic idea. the zoos around germany are supposed to be amazing and i know a few people that make the drive to Hamm with their kids just so they can stop a few times at various spots for zoo trips etc. could be pretty cheap if it was done with a tent?

alternatively, we could all club together to buy stuff before hand with sellers and get one of the european DEFRA couriers to collect them and split the costs. expensive but if there is enough of us it would still work out cheaper than traveling individually.


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea the idea of a courier had crossed my mind, but if we purchased at the italian show and sent them back via a courier , then they would be in england long before we are home from the diversion/holiday/and hamm and back in england.

We would all need somone to recieve and care before we arrived home.

with a 2-3 day min trip ,said courier would need to be very experienced and trust-worthy in dealing with some possible rare/delicate species.

At a guess if the courier left on the sunday night , then they could be back tues/wed depending how many hours etc they drive for.

Andy


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i would happily take delivery of the animals in the UK, in reality when i have looked at it i cant afford to take my kids AND make a purchase so i would rather take the kids the park and buy some impressed torts or a few female pancakes.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We'll be there, having a recky to see how good it is


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> We'll be there, having a recky to see how good it is


how are you getting there, ?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> We'll be there, having a recky to see how good it is


 
will you be doing collections for return to the UK?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> We'll be there, having a recky to see how good it is


May or September one Steve?... are you driving :whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

May if we can, just waiting to see when the new vans will be here, otherwise definately sept, we will be driving as we are to the NIRM in October, we will be taking the courier van with us as well so collections can be done


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Brilliant :2thumb:... will you be getting sales lists from the traders?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Hoping to, just waiting to hear back


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Brill - keep us posted :2thumb:


----------



## andy1 (Jun 24, 2009)

steve

so what will it cost to courier something back from one of these events?

Would it have to be booked in advance, or could we fly over , make a purchase and meet up ?

Andy


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

it will be the same as the northern italy reptile show

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/466542-northern-italy-show.html


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i am *deffinatley* interested in this. I would love to get some more female pancakes and maybe a pair of impressed torts if i can find them anywhere.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you move reptiles on the European Rail network?


----------

